# Members pictures



## Cory1990

There was a old thread of this, instead of bringing it back I'll make a new one. Only because there was a lot of negative drug talk in there.




I was looking at the "most viewed threads" and this was in there let's bring it back to life! 

I'll add me. 

Hiking looking for some wood









This is how you have fun in the country shh 









And this is the newest picture I have.

Note my race face lol










And me trying to stick my belly out as far as my prego gf only because I copied her picture lol










Now your turn.


----------



## Cory1990

Come on kids you can't stare at me and go to the next page lol


----------



## Cory1990

Come on guys is everyone to shy?


----------



## Cory1990

Ok here's my silly face, mind you I was stuck in a car because I had a pissed off chicken attacking my car.










This is how it started, I plugged my phone in and played chicken sounds threw my radio he did not like that...


















Now since iv shared so much and u guys liked to look at my pretty face and my prego belly u need to share as well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

LOL. Nice pics.


----------



## Cory1990

Come on you gotta share to!! 

And everyone else needs to post there butts in here. I showed you my belly and crazy faces. This took being brave a bit I was hoping I wouldn't get bashed. But oh well I'm just a nice guy with lots of ink. So can't judge to much even though old timers won't like it.


----------



## lohachata

oh ; ok ; if you insist...


----------



## lohachata

ok...this is me for real...........


----------



## Cory1990

Lol I laughed at the first picture, you look like your in pretty good shape for your age kudos for you! 

Staying healthy and active plays a huge part in life in the long run. It may not look like it now but I used to be 230-250 now since I got off my ass I'm a healthy 165-170


----------



## Cory1990

Also John, that's for having the ****s to post when everyone seems scared to.


----------



## Cory1990

Come on scardy cats, who's next?


----------



## Adam

Here's me and my Fiancé.


----------



## Guest

Loha: I laughed at that first picture of yours, and I am still laughing. Thanks for the laugh, needed it today.


----------



## Guest

lohachata said:


> ok...this is me for real...........


You look very good for a guy in his 60s. You don't even look your age, you look younger.


----------



## Cory1990

Angel clown you gotta post your to! Lol and thanks for adding Adam. I like the background of your picture.


----------



## Redhead305

heres me on a fishing trip to lake okeechobee this past week


----------



## lohachata

adam...you kids look great together...best of life to you and the fiance...
red....when i was a kid (10-12)i hung out at a local sporting goods store around the corner from my home..one time the owner ; bill; had just returned from a trip to florida to go deep sea fishing..he and his brother took the train..there was a problem and the train had to stop..it was right by okeechobee..they saw a guy fishing so they went to talk to him..while they were chatting with the guy he caught a largemouth bass that was huge..over 12 lbs...he unhooked it and let it go... bill was in shock that the guy released it..when he asked why the guy said it was too small to keep..he only kept fish that were over 16 lbs...
that was back in the mid 50's...monster largemouth were common then..but they are pretty rare now ; even in okechobee...but much of that area is still beautiful...


----------



## BV77

Me, a few years ago 








My dog , Riley








My pickup


----------



## Cory1990

Bv77 I love your dog!! And the truck is vary nice, here's a picture of my little street/ strip sleeper. 

No rice here amarican made and built by myself with a few cases of beer. 
This is the 4th motor that's gone into it. 

Built with low compression runs a low 11 sec on a 250 shot of nitrous. Thinking about putting a 350 shot on her. .30 over balanced crank,LARGE ported head, large ported intake, large ported intake manifold used to be plastic one now running a coustem intake, and a Tbi off a late model civic that's ported and has larger jets, coustom CPU with megasquirt, sda street/strip cams. Lots of other crap and almost 5k later this is what iv ended up with.








Little scared of blowing this one up to.









Nice quick sleeper with good MPGs lol. 

250 shot stock bottom end damage from past motor.










Rods flew threw the pan and bounced off the ground. This is the pan that's supposed to block it from going threw the pan you can see the hole threw this. I wish I kept the oil pan to show you guys


----------



## Cory1990

I always felt like I chose the wrong car to build when I have a firebird but iv always wanted something that no one thinks of doing that's why I chose the Saturn. That and my firebird eats trannys. There has been so many in there. But as you can see the abuse I put it threw


----------



## Mystery snail

Here's a pic of me in the famous artist Romero Britto's store/gallery in South Beach Miami. (His only store in the US I believe.) 

2nd pic.. Just me and the ocean


----------



## Cory1990

Thanks for adding your photo!


----------



## snyderguy

My lady and I when we went out to Vegas about a month ago


----------



## Cory1990

You guys make a good couple, I think all the "pretty girls" come from Michigan. That's where I stole mine from lol.


----------



## grogan

Nice pics guys! I am headed to the kenai river tomorrow for some sockeye salmon fishing. ill post some pics when I get back on Sunday. Here is a teaser:


----------



## Cory1990

Don't tease me grogan! I miss Alaska so much!


----------



## snyderguy

She's actually from Chicago


----------



## lohachata

by the way grogan.....is your boss ever gonna order some Plecocaine ????
all them poor alaskans are missin out.....lol


----------



## Cory1990

snyderguy said:


> She's actually from Chicago


:0 u got lucky then. Lol where in mi are you?


----------



## grogan

Okay well I did't take any pics. But I did have my bud capture this video of us going over some rapids. Thats me oaring the boat. 

[yt]YyutOJTTCqY&feature[/yt]


----------



## Cory1990

looks fun!


----------



## snyderguy

Cory1990 said:


> :0 u got lucky then. Lol where in mi are you?


Grand Rapids area. I go to school at Grand Valley State University


----------



## giggitygiggity

This is me and my girlfriend!


----------



## Cory1990

Lol now I'm not the only one with the "silly" pictures up.


----------



## hXcChic22

Me and the husbuns (username br00taldude)









Being silly with gun poses









I can make my eyes go two different directions









Me shooting my gun, and a picture of it with my wedding ring









A picture of what I more currently look like (except I have more of a tan now)


----------



## BettaGuy

Here's a pic of me with my baby sister


----------



## lohachata

great pics guys....we have some great looking folks on here...it is always nice to be able to put a face with a name...


----------



## Redhead305

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/391453_485624608132993_412854070_n.jpg hoping it works this is me listening to music watching my fishes


----------



## Redhead305

a local indie wrestler i know hes awesome http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/487730_480421745319946_1834555518_n.jpg
koi and turtles in my grandmother huuuuge pond
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/431301_388199167875538_1629520360_n.jpg


----------



## Obsidian

Angelclown said:


> You look very good for a guy in his 60s. You don't even look your age, you look younger.


He is really 89 years old. I swear. 

*chuckle*


----------



## BettaGuy

Obsidian said:


> He is really 89 years old. I swear.
> 
> *chuckle*


lol, who cares what age lohachata is when he gives awesome advice. Same with everybody else on this forum. You all have been a great help so far. Obviously there is some conflicting information here and there but that is just because people have different experiences with fish.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Nice pics guys.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I'm gonna hop on here 









And then for the goofy picture, me and a friend at DECA


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

Found it Cory! Awesome pics everyone! 

Last winter









Went blonde for summer

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Redhead305

blonde suits you well jemma lol and wow john looks way younger


----------



## Cory1990

I think blond always looks better on girls ;O


----------



## BettaGuy

^that. But I guess its personal preference.


----------



## lohachata

everybody has their preferences.....but when it comes to love ; all of that goes out the window....


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

lohachata said:


> everybody has their preferences.....but when it comes to love ; all of that goes out the window....


Nicely said Lohachata! I love seeing everyones pics on here. Now I can put a face to the name when im talking to ppl. More ppl should add!


----------



## Cory1990

I think everyone is scared to add pictures, I tried adding the worse of me to make others feel better and more at ease to add there own. It got this far and died down. 

And your correct John once your married looks and everything go out the window


----------



## BettaGuy

yeah, I think people are scared about the whole showing strangers their face type of thing. Maybe we should all just use a pic of ourselves for our avatars? At least for a bit.


----------



## Cory1990

I'll do it, heck I know I'm cute haha


----------



## Cory1990

Also guys can say cute lol


----------



## Redhead305

lol ill do it


----------



## Cory1990

my beautiful face is now up.


----------



## lohachata

i am neither cute or beautiful...just an average looking guy...which is ok with me.....and apparently ok with my lady.....lol....


----------



## Redhead305

lol o wow john


----------



## Cory1990

Well John I'd have to say I'm both cute and beautiful lol  and sadly me and my lady ran into some problems and she moved out last week. I figure it's the hormones being prego and all. But the single life on the other hand is not as fun as I remembered it. Iv been doing a lot of sitting around (due to being sick) and sitting up late watching movies by myself. I always thought I had a lot of friends but now that I'm by myself no one seems to want to hang out. Oh well I'll give it some time for her to come back.


----------



## Cory1990

Oh wait John your up for putting your picture in the avatar now


----------



## mpfsr

Well lohachata already knows how ugly I am so I'll let you all see... But I still managed to trick a hot lady to marry me


----------



## grogan

Okay! enough dudes talking about how cute and beautiful they are! wow! time for some real man pics!

Me on my raft:









Drinking a beer:









And working on my sea legs:


----------



## Cory1990

Hey hey hey I'm rugged to. I also came from the same neck of the woods as you grogan. You must not have seen my beard. Man I miss them days. I never used to get carded then. Now I do every time. Even with all the tattoos. 

And Mpfsr, that made me laugh. Good post lol


----------



## grogan

Bahaha well you should no that somebody was bound to give you h a hard time about that...Sally! 

Well here are a few more from this year

playing some spring frisby golf










trout fishing with my buds









Showing the work truck off to the moms last Sunday 











]


----------



## Cory1990

Hey now, thems are fighting words lol just kidding. 

How hard was it for you to get a cdl? Iv always wanted to drive truck. It would be a nice way to see everything.


----------



## grogan

I am actually still working on it. I just got my permit and have been coming into work on Sundays to train with one of the other drivers. I am lucky enough to be employed by a trucking outfit without a cdl. They are training me in house for free. its saving me $6000! I should be fully licensed and hazmat endorsed in 4 more week's. 

For you your best bet would be got a cdl school. They can be spendy but are worth it. Most companies wont hire you without one. In house training is rare.


----------



## Cory1990

Yea there was a class that was 4k here. I drove dump truck for a few weeks for a friends dad for there landscaping when the driver was injured. It was fun driving around in that huge truck and the pay was super nice


----------



## grogan

Well I was just making a pick up at our local Cummins shop and they showed me their new shipment. These are the two new motors for the Time Bandit from Deadliest Catch. Talk about awesome!


----------



## BV77

I've been a truck driver for 34 years. Pulled double 45' trailers from Anchorage to Fairbanks for 7 years, then became a CDL instructor @5 years ago. I teach CDL from classroom to pulling long combination vehicles. In Alaska it is legal to pull 2-45' trailers. They are called turnpike doubles down there. I took Grogan in some info on pretrip inspections that should help him pass his test, but I cannot drive with him as it would be a conflict of interest as far as my company goes. Let me know if you have any questions that I may be able to help you with. Here's a pic of the rig I drove with the doubles.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Okay fine..... heres me....
I'm a redhead.


----------



## Cory1990

Wow I didn't know there were so many girls on here... How old are you zd? I'm only asking because out of all of us your by far the youngest looking lol


----------



## Ghost Knife

Me with my kids.


----------



## Obsidian

CUMMINS! My dad worked there his whole life. Parties at our house were hilarious- Dodge convention LOL. You come home and it's like 1500 1500 2500 1500 3500 Dodge car Dodge car 1500. Oh look- dad has his friends over. 

Just as an FYI I drive an F150, but would have preferred the 1500 LOL. Beggars can't be choosers. 

And since everyone is all oh oh oh show yourselves!
This is my personal service dog (who doubles as a therapy dog for my kiddos that I work with)









Me 2 years ago (Maybe 3 I am not positive). Take the pig tails away and you have what I look like now. I gave my hair to Locks of Love and am just now in the process of growing it back out. Pig tails were definitely the exception- but when golfing my hair would fly in my face if I tied it up any other way. Prescott is kind of windy LOL. 









Some fun tide pool pictures from my trip to Oregon this last Spring:









Okay I found one from that trip. My hair is longer now, that was right after I chopped it for the last time. I wanted something I didn't even have to mess with at all when I was in Oregon  While I am not skinny- those clothes make me look much bigger than I am LOL. 









Some self timer fun- Note the F150 LOL









My dog who was supposed to be my service dog- but who started having seizures 









My cat Bradley in full winter coat:


----------



## Redhead305

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Okay fine..... heres me....
> I'm a redhead.


awesome im not alone =)


----------



## Cory1990

Redhead, time to accept it... You have brown hair..


----------



## funlad3

When you're strange.....


----------



## funlad3

Ah public school....


----------



## Cory1990

Lmao lol, what happend? First to pass out lol


----------



## BettaGuy

man, this thread went up two pages over night, I'm gonna do the pic thing too just cause I suggested it.


----------



## Murloc

funlad3 said:


> When you're strange.....


Faces come out of the rain>?


----------



## Murloc

*Crayfish earing. *









*Pass out on bathroom floor, you can guarantee that your room mate will take pictures of you. *









*Cut my nose, decided to dress up like R Kelly and play some basketball*









*My herping persona... " My names Lenard Washington... Where i'm from? A little place called none of your business... "*


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

hahaha attack of the killer tegu...Nice pics everyone!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Cory, I'm almost 15. Yes, I'm young. >_<


----------



## funlad3

funlad3 said:


> When you're strange.....


Colbert announced that he might run for presidency; I was bored in world history and one of the girls next to me had a makeup mirror. I borrowed some markers from the teacher and whalla!


----------



## Cory1990

Oh goodness...


----------



## Cory1990

BV77 said:


> I've been a truck driver for 34 years. Pulled double 45' trailers from Anchorage to Fairbanks for 7 years, then became a CDL instructor @5 years ago. I teach CDL from classroom to pulling long combination vehicles. In Alaska it is legal to pull 2-45' trailers. They are called turnpike doubles down there. I took Grogan in some info on pretrip inspections that should help him pass his test, but I cannot drive with him as it would be a conflict of interest as far as my company goes. Let me know if you have any questions that I may be able to help you with. Here's a pic of the rig I drove with the doubles.



I would most likely end up on 5pm news, headline would go something like this "man runs over 7 cars keeps going" haha that thing is huge!! If it was a straight line I'd get it done no problems but how do you turn with that thing?? Iv seen truck drivers in the city knocking over polls before. I couldn't immagen how hard that was to drive.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

OhNoItsMe stuck in my mbuna tank


----------



## Ghost Knife

I feel like an old fart next to all you kiddies.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

pic not working? heres a link
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=730&pictureid=5668


----------



## funlad3

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Cory, I'm almost 15. Yes, I'm young. >_<


If your birthday is in the next week, have fun as a sophmore! Otherwise, high school is insanely great and enjoy being a freshman!


----------



## Cory1990

Don't feel bad ghost knife...

I'm going to be 22 next month, I have a son and a daughter due any day now. And a bad motorcycle accident that broke my hip. Now factor in the stress from the kids the gimp from the crash, I'm already loosing hair. 

All them factors I'll put myself in the old man catigory. With all my life problems I'd compare myself to a 40 year old ;(


----------



## ZebraDanio12

funlad, thanks. School starts next week. Not really sure whether to be excited or not. Guess both.


----------



## Redhead305

Cory i am too a redhead just cause i look like i have darker hair in those piks since its longer i wish i had a baby pic of myself


----------



## Cory1990

Hey now, baby pics don't count... My son had blond hair green eyes for the first 3 months of his life now it's dark brown and brown eyes.


----------



## Redhead305

k teen years den lol


----------



## Murloc

FRIENDLYFISHIES said:


> hahaha attack of the killer tegu...Nice pics everyone!


haha right! My Tegu is basically a long scaled puppy dog. I think I spend more time hanging out with him then I do people lol


----------

